# Earn Valuable Points at Smoking Meat Forums



## TulsaJeff (Jul 6, 2005)

The Smoking Meat Forums Point System

I have set up a *point system* within the forum... it is cumulative in the sense that you get 3 points for posting a new topic and 1 point for replying.

I will come up with some contests soon where points can count toward some kind of special perk or something... _let me think on that one_







It is also possible to donate points to other users who are extremely helpful or for any reason at all.

I hope you enjoy it and it should serve to get things even a little more competitive.. *that's a good thing!*

*You can see your total accumulated points to the left of the post just below your user name.*


----------



## cheech (Dec 22, 2005)

Jeff this is the greatest thing!

I love the forum and the whole point system.

I love it so much my wife just told me that she was thinking about joining the forum just so that she would be able to talk to me too!


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 24, 2006)

maybe points could be good for your rub or sauce??!!  :lol:


----------



## veener88 (Sep 19, 2006)

I like that idea


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 19, 2006)

See donate on alot of posts. Where did I miss it? In profile?


----------



## scotty's bbq (Nov 19, 2006)

This sounds great Jeff...can't wait to hear what the perks are.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 21, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> The Smoking Meat Forums Point System
> 
> I have set up a *point system* within the forum... it is cumulative in the sense that you get 3 points for posting a new topic and 1 point for replying.
> 
> ...


Great idea when did they stop doing this?


----------

